# Nitrogen fixation or expulsion



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I have only limited experience on nitrate reduction by alcohol/acetic acid dosing, which of course, well known and practiced by virtually all reefers. I did not practice this because early experiments I ran almost kill all my fish by the increased nitrite, which is order of magnitude more toxic. By then I already figured out what's wrong and concluded I need a new tank if I want to practice safe dosing.

The question here is: where does the N of the nitrate go, fixed by the bacteria and subsequently removed by skimmer or final product is gaseous N2, which is then expelled from tank automatically.

Implications: skimmer sizing or resizing may be needed if it's fixation. If it's N2 expulsion, I need to do nothing. Hard data need to come by if it is a mixed mode, which dominates and by how much. Any thought?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I believe all forms of carbon dosing need to have a skimmer to deal with the bacteria?
Even my bio plastic(a basic set it and forget it) needed to be returned to next to skimmer intake.
So I will say that if carbon dosing you would want more skimming then usual .
For vodka dosing RM has great links and experience.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, Tom. I have used all types skimmers and ended up with the one I designed. I never leave my tank without a skimmer. My tank is highly loaded because of the fish size (Cosmo, my trigger, is the #1 polluter, 10" long) and pig-size appetite of them. My estimate is >200g of nitrogen per year. If unfortunately all nitrogen ended up by fixing, I may have a problem.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Have you checked out algae scrubbers?
I'm thinking the combo of bio plastic and algae scrubber as a "effective yet semi low maintenance" application.
I only look to better as my two reefs are in CYANNO form again?
Millions of years old ,so I only hope to have better effects then before.For now I dose redslime remover and consider my options?
When I ran bio plastic on my 75 my nitrates were uncontrollable,as in too low(API said 0!)This was after more then a year as no change should occur quickly.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I got both as well, otherwise I have no choice but to change water every 6 months.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Cyano bacteria can be easily remove by erythromycin ascorbate, the problem is where to get this antibiotics. I used once and all cyano gone forever. You may check to see where you can get it.


----------

